#  Chat Ecke >   Tschüss, Tschööö und vielleicht bis irgendwann... >

## Muschel

Hallo zusammen,  
da dieses Forum mir viele schöne und auch viele traurige Momente beschert hat, sage ich nun tschüß, tschöööö und vielleicht bis in 2 Jahren.  
In China krieg ich Euch nicht, von daher bin ich erstmal weg.  
Laßt es Euch gutgehen hier, ich wünsche Euch viele fruchtbare Diskussionen, die ein oder andere Lachnummer oder eben das reale Leben. 
Ich verabschiede mich ganz bewußt jetzt schon hier, auch wenn wir noch bis Ende Juli in Deutschland sind, man soll gehen, wenn es am schönsten ist. Und das ist es hier gerade: Kein Streit und keine Endlosdiskussionen.  
Macht weiter so! 
@Michael, ich wünsche Dir persönlich weiterhin einen mehr als sehr guten Erfolg mit Deinen Foren! Auch wenn wir sehr oft aneinandergeraten sind, Du bist schon ein cooler Typ...Und stur!  :Zwinker:  
@Patientenschubser, ich denke im fernen China sicher sehr oft an Dich! Dir wünsche ich im fernen Einsatz eine gute Zeit!  
@Pianoman, gib nicht auf, was das Alternativforum angeht. Gerne habe ich Dich gelesen in den letzten Monaten!
(ich könnte mittlerweile einiges mehr dazubeitragen, daß TCM und Co in Grund und Boden versinken, war ich doch bzw. bin noch ein paar wenige Tage in einer naturheilkundlichen Gyn-Praxis tätig, aber ich erspare Dir/Euch den Humbug!) 
@Urologiker, auch wenn wir uns nie wirklich gut verstanden haben, so bewundere ich Dich alleine schon wegen Deiner Geradlinigkeit. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für Deinen weiteren Weg sowohl beruflich als auch privat! Geh' Deinen Weg weiter so konsequent wie bisher!  
@Dreamchaser, von Dir bräuchte dieses Forum mehrere! Ich möchte Dich bitte als "Gast" hier auch noch in 2 Jahren lesen! Große Klasse! 
@Christiane, Dir wünsche ich einfach nur megaviel Glück, daß Du es geschafft hast bis in tausend Jahren! Und weiterhin gutes Gelingen hier! 
@Lucy, auch Dir gelten meine guten Wünsche für die Zukunft!  
Habe ich wen vergessen? Hmmm, die für mich immer Wichtigen habe ich verabschiedet.... 
Allen anderen hier im Forum wünsche ich einfach nur beste Gesundheit, verlernt das Lachen nicht und alles Gute für die Zukunft! 
Ich werde im fernen (zensierten!) China an Euch denken.  
Liebe Grüße und toi, toi, toi! 
Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Andrea, 
schade das du gehen musst... 
Nein natürlich nicht, ich würd am liebsten Tauschen.
Ferne Länder, andere Kulturen usw so macht das Leben spaß und bieten immer eine neue Herausforderung. 
Geniesse die Zeit dort, ich wünsche dir das du viel Menschen kennenlernst und aufjedenfall eine gute Zeit. 
Wir sehen uns  :s_thumbup: . 
Schubser

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Muschel, 
auch ich möchte Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg in Deiner neuen Heimat auf Zeit wünschen. Paß bloß gut auf Dich auf, damit Du nicht krank wirst. Womöglich heilen die Dich da mit TCM. Wäre ja nicht auszudenken:-) 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Mach´s gut, Andrea.  
Ich bin gespannt auf die Berichte aus dem Reiche der Mitte auf dem Weg in´s ganz Moderne.

----------


## StarBuG

Auch ich wünsche dir alles Gute in deiner neuen Heimat, viel Glück, Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß. 
Bis in 2 Jahren, denn los kommst du von uns eh nicht  :Zunge raus:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Muschel

Danke Euch allen für die guten Wünsche.  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Morgen kommt der Spediteur, der für die Verschiffung (oder Luftfracht, wissen wir noch nicht) zuständig ist und macht mal den ersten Rundgang mit mir hier zuhause.  
Mein Mann ist seit Sonntag in China, es gefällt ihm sehr gut, auch wenn er außer seinem Hotel und Büro noch nicht viel gesehen hat. Morgen fliegt er direkt innerhalb Chinas in die dann wirklich größte Stadt dort mit etwas über 20 Millionen Einwohner. 
Ich glaube, bis ich mich an diese Dimensionen gewöhnt habe, wird es ein paar Tage dauern.  :Grin:  
Expo ist natürlich ein Thema, was uns auch beschäftigt, wenn wir es irgendwie schaffen, schauen wir es uns an.  
Wohnung wird möbliert angemietet, haben wir eine Maklerin für. Mein Mann schaut sich am WE die ersten an. Ich bin gespannt! 
Ich schau hier bestimmt noch mal rein, bis ich endgültig in den Flieger steige, vielleicht kann ich Euch sogar aus China mal winken per I-Net. Ansonsten halt erst, wenn wir wieder hier sind oder uns im sog. "Heimaturlaub" befinden.  
Ihr seht, es stehen uns aufregende Zeiten ins Haus! Wir sind aber auch sehr gespannt und freuen uns auf unser Abenteuer China, auch wenn wir gehörigen Respekt vor der ganzen Sache haben. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Ich wünsche euch beiden eine interessante Zeit da drüben! Erzählst du uns auch über deinen Aufenthalt dort? Das würde mich echt interessieren. 
Grüßle, Christiane

----------


## Muschel

Liebe Christane und auch alle anderen,  
ich habe mich zwar verabschiedet, denke aber, ich kann noch den ein oder anderen Satz hier schreiben.  
Ich werde versuchen aus China zu berichten, von unserem Leben dort und auch von den Eigenarten und veränderten Lebensbedingungen, die wir dort antreffen werden.  
Ich bin gespannt, ob ich in China an Euch herankomme, mein Mann meint, das sei kein Problem internettechnisch. We will see! 
Pianoman, eines weiß ich genau: Auch in China wird mich die TCM nimmer nich sehen!  
Unsere neue Deadline zum Aufbruch ist Ende Juli, mal sehen, wie oft sich das noch verschiebt. Zur Zeit habe ich oft Termine mit den Spediteueren, ich lasse mich impfen gegen allerlei exotische Sachen und warte auf mein Touristenvisum für unseren Schnuppertrip Anfang Juni.  
Meine anfängliche Skepsis bzgl. der ganzen Sache hat sich in freudige Erwartung gewandelt.  
Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Mein Mann ist zur Zeit in China, hat sich dank Klimaanlagen und diverser Wetterumschwünge sowie einigen Flügen eine Erkältung zugezogen. Seine von mir zusammengestellte Reiseapotheke beinhaltet fast alles, nur das Nasenspray hatte ich vergessen. Also dem Fahrer gesagt, was sein Herz begehrt und los ging es auf die Suche nach einem Nasenspray. 
Bekommen hat er Augentropfen, die die Nase frei machen. Häh? 
Tropft Euch Menthol in die Augen und die Nase ist frei!  :Grin: 
(Diese Tropfen enthalten Menthol.) 
Soviel zu "in China bekommt man alles"!!  :Zunge raus:  
Bis die Tage, liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Muschel

Hallo zusammen,  
gestern kam die Email, daß mein Reisepaß samt Touristenvisum zurückgekommen ist, mein Mann wird alles am Dienstag beim Personalmenschen abholen. 
Unser Flugtickets sind auch gebucht, wir werden am Dienstag, 2.6. für 6 Tage nach Shanghai zum Schnuppern und Wohnungsbesichtigungen fliegen. In dieser Zeit werden wir uns für eine Wohnung entscheiden, die dann solange für uns freigehalten wird, bis wir endgültig nach China gehen.  
Mein Mann ist nun nach 3 Wochen auf dem Rückflug, zur Zeit sitzt er im Flieger von Tokyo nach Shanghai und steigt da dann später in den Flieger nach Frankfurt. Er mußte noch für 4 Tage nach Tokyo, deshalb dieser Umweg. 
Morgen früh nimmt er dann den ICE von Ffm. nach Köln, wo ich ihn endlich abholen darf.  
3 Wochen waren eine lange Zeit.  :f_14waiting_blue_1:  
Was mein Mann so von China erzählt hat, klingt recht gut. Nun war er nicht direkt in Shanghai, das Büro liegt in anderer Stadt. Am letzten WE hat er zusammen mit einem Kollegen Shanghai erkundet und ist dort auf alle Annehmlichkeiten des Lebens gestoßen.  
Wir werden also in eine moderne, aufstrebende Millionenstadt gehen, die aber natürlich auch ganz andere Seiten hat wie bitterste Armut. 
Wir werden sicherlich Anfangsschwierigkeiten haben, aber auch neue Erfahrungen dort machen und ich bin sehr gespannt darauf, wie das Leben im modernen China nun wirklich ist.  
Zur Zeit steht immer noch der Termin Anfang August bzw. Flug hier Ende Juli, um die 2 Jahre dann zu starten.  
Mein Spediteur für die Einlagerung unserer Sachen/Möbel etc. hier aus der Wohnung ist mein bester Freund geworden, es gibt unendlich viele Kleinigkeiten zu klären, die man erstmal gar nicht bedenkt. Tägliche Telefonate und Emails machen mir dann immer sehr schnell wieder klar, daß es eben doch kein normaler Umzug sein wird.  
Mittlerweile ist es auch bei mir im Kopf und Bauch angekommen, daß wir ins Ausland ziehen werden. Aus anfänglicher Panik und Angst ist nun freudige Erwartung, aber auch Respekt geworden. 
Ich plane, packe, sortiere, sortiere um und manches Mal sitze ich einfach staunend auf dem Sofa wegen dieser ganzen Situation.  
Manche Tage oder Stunden kann ich es mir gar nicht vorstellen, in Shanghai zu leben. An anderen Tagen kann ich es mir dagegen sehr gut vorstellen. Man ist wohl in so einer Situation immer mal wieder hin- und hergerissen.  
Gestern hatte ich meinen letzten Arbeitstag, nun kann ich mich ab Dienstag voll und ganz dem Einlagern etc. widmen, wir werden spätestens nach unserem Schnuppertrip alle Termine fixen. Denn dann wird es langsam eng und es geht mit großen Schritten auf August zu.  
Mitte Juni geht es noch für 2 Wochen in den Tauchurlaub, danach brechen dann die letzten 4 Wochen an, die sicher auch emotional nochmal heftig werden.  
Ich werde hier immer mal wieder berichten, was sich neues tut bei uns, den ein oder anderen gedrückten Daumen von Euch nehmen wir gerne an!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Bis bald, schöne Pfingsten, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Müsst ihr eigentlich Chinesisch lernen oder redet ihr Englisch dort drüben? Blöde Frage, ich weiß.

----------


## Muschel

Ni hao ( :Grin: ) Christiane, 
ni hao heißt Hallo. Das ist das einzige, was ich bis jetzt kann.  
Wir müssen kein Chinesisch lernen, wäre in der Kürze der Zeit bis zum Aufenthalt auch fast unmöglich. Selbst in den 2 Jahren in China werden wir über die einfachsten Wörter/Sätze nicht hinauskommen, dafür ist diese Sprache einfach zu komplex.  
Man kommt in Shanghai mit Englisch ganz gut durch. Dank der Expo sprechen nun auch viele Taxifahrer und Verkäufer in den Geschäften/Supermärkten ein wenig Englisch, so daß man zumindest alles für das tägliche Leben bekommen kann.  
Mein Mann hatte jetzt dieses "Ohne-Worte"-Bilderbuch mit, das geht wohl super damit. Immerhin kann man sich damit behelfen, wenn keiner den anderen versteht.  
Mein Englisch frische ich gerade auf, ist doch ziemlich eingerostet mangels Sprechen in den letzten Jahren, bis auf wenige Sätze in den Urlauben mal abgesehen. Aber ich merke schon, daß ich da schnell wieder reinkomme.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## dreamchaser

Habs jetzt erst gelesen: alles Gute in der weiten Ferne!!!! Ich drücke euch die Daumen für einen tollen Start!

----------


## Stine

Hallo!
Auch ich möchte dir alles erdenklich Gute für die nächsten 2 Jahre wünschen. 
Du wirst sicherlich viele aufregende Dinge erleben, und ich bin jetzt schon gespannt auf deine Erzählungen.
Liebe Grüsse,
Christina

----------


## Muschel

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben,  
gleich geht es ans Koffer packen für 5 Tage Shanghai, morgen geht der Flieger, Sonntag um Mitternacht zurück. 11 Stunden Flug, mir graut es etwas.  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: Ankommen werden wir Ortszeit 7 Uhr morgens.  
Wir haben in den paar Tagen ein straffes Programm, u.a. werden wir uns am Freitag unsere zukünftige Wohnung aussuchen, nachdem wir uns einige angeschaut haben werden. Mein Mann hat bei seinem Aufenthalt eine Vorauswahl getroffen, nun hat die Maklerin vor Ort in den einzelnen Compounds auch noch je 2 bis 3 Alternativwohnungen zur Ansicht bereit.  
Ich bin sehr gespannt und auch aufgeregt.  
Donnerstagnachm. werden wir kurz in die Company fahren, mein Mann schleppt von Deutschland Sachen mit, die wir abgeben sollen. Da lerne ich dann auch direkt die Kollegen kennen, man wird sich in den 2 Jahren öfter sehen als das hier zuhause so üblich ist unter Kollegen.  
Freitag die Wohnungsgeschichte, Samstag werden wir uns dann in das Getümmel von Shanghai City werfen, u.a. den Bund und die Nanjing Road unsicher machen. Diese beiden Punkte sind vergleichbar mit großen bis riesigen Einkaufsstrassen. Mein Mann meinte, es habe was von Weihnachtssamstag in unseren Großstädten. Nur ist das da jeden Tag so! 
Sonntag wollen wir uns dann die French Concession anschauen, dort gibt es - wie der Name schon sagt - die französische Ecke mit kleinerer Einkaufsstrasse, die vor allem von Europäern genutzt wird, die in Shanghai leben. Aber auch die alten Häuser, die nun renoviert werden sollen und dann teuer vermietet werden, wollen wir uns in ihrem Urzustand noch anschauen. 
Sonntagabend werden wir dann per Fahrer zum Flughafen gebracht und fliegen wieder nach Hause.  
Die Türme und Wolkenkratzer, die man auf meinem Bild sieht, schauen wir uns nur von außen an von der anderen Flußseite aus. Wenn wir dort leben, werden wir eh die ersten Wochenenden ständig unterwegs sein, dann schauen wir uns das mal in Ruhe an. Mein Mann war auch schon auf einem Turm, 474 Meter hoch, ich hab ja etwas Schwierigkeiten mit Höhe, also lasse ich mich dann erstmal von unten beeindrucken.  
Die Expo werden wir dann im August oder September besuchen, wenn wir in China angekommen sind.  
Das ist soweit mal das grobe Programm. Abends wird mit Kollegen essen gegangen, einer ist gerade von Deutschland seit einer Woche da und bleibt auch noch 5, der freut sich schon, daß wir kommen.  :Zunge raus: 
Leider kommt seine Frau erst nä. Wochenende, so daß wir sie verpassen. Das Paar wird nämlich auch für 2 Jahre nach China gehen, so wie es aktuell aussieht.  
Wenn ich am Montag wieder da bin, melde ich mich und kann Euch bestimmt viel mehr erzählen.  
Allen noch eine schöne Woche, liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Muschel

Guten Morgen zusammen,  
die letzten Tage waren nervenaufreibend, teilweise frustrierend und doch haben wir seit gestern die harten Fakten wie Ausreisedatum, Vertragsunterzeichnung, Abholung Sachen für Verschiffung nach China etc.  
Die letzten 6 spannenden und aufregenden Wochen in Deutschland beginnen, heute in 6 Wochen sind wir dann angekommen.  
In Shanghai selbst habe ich mich nicht sehr wohlgefühlt, lag aber auch am Hotel und dessen Umgebung. Pudong ist faszinierend, wir waren aber auch keinem der Türme oben, die Warteschlangen haben uns bei 30 Grad Hitze davon abgehalten, mich meine Höhenangst.  
Wir werden außerhalb der City leben, in einer wunderschönen, sehr grünen und sehr gepflegten Wohnanlage, in der alle europ. Nationalitäten versammelt sind. Entgegen meines eigentlichen Wunsches eine Wohnung zu mieten, ist es nun ein riesiges Haus geworden. 
Wir hatten uns Freitags für eine Whg. entschieden, Samstagsfrüh der Maklerin Bescheid gegeben und leider 4 Stunden später einen Anruf bekommen, daß die Whg. nicht zur Verfügung stehe. Also stand Sonntag anstelle French Concession Wohnungssuche Teil 2 auf dem Programm. 
Zwischendurch war ich soweit, daß ich den nä. Flieger nach Hause nehmen wollte, in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag hab ich Powerheulen veranstaltet. Irgendwie erdrückte mich alles und ich konnte mich auch gar nicht mehr beruhigen. Meinem armen Mann ist alles aus dem Gesicht gefallen, als ich davon sprach, sofort nach Hause zu wollen und nie mehr wieder in dieses Land zu kommen.  :Zwinker:  
Besonders traurig war ich auch Sonntagnacht nicht, als wir Richtung D geflogen sind.  :Shocked:  
Aber die Eindrücke, Erlebnisse und soviel anderes waren für 4 Tage einfach zu viel für mich, Kulturschock.  
Zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben hatte ich beim Rückflug, im Flieger, noch auf dem Flughafen stehend, eine Panikattacke. Darüber war ich dermaßen überrascht, daß ich das gar nicht einschätzen konnte, was das war. Erst als mein Mann was von tief ein- und ausatmen sagte, dämmerte es mir, daß ich etwas hyperventiliert hatte. Ich war so mit meiner Angst beschäftigt, daß ich sofort aussteigen wollte und schon aufgestanden bin. 
Das hat mich sehr aufgewühlt, ich kenne das nicht, hatte noch nie Flugangst, fliege gerne, wenn auch 11 Stunden schon hart an meiner Grenze sind in dem engen Ding. Ich hoffe, es war eine Einmalerscheinung!!  
Hier zuhause hab ich eine Woche gebraucht, bis mein Jetlag weg war. Meine Güte, ich konnte immer schlafen, nur nachts ab 3 war die Nacht zuende. Ein saublöder Zustand. 
In China hatte ich damit nicht so ein Problem, klar, wir waren geschafft abends, aber wir hatten ja auch ein strammes Programm zu absolvieren.  
Am 28.07. geht es definitiv los, mir ist es recht mulmig, wenn ich dran denke.  
Nun steht aber erstmal ab morgen 2 Wochen Tauchen in Ägypten auf dem Programm, den Urlaub hatten wir lange bevor wir von Ch. wußten, gebucht. Es wird ein reiner Auftankurlaub für uns beide werden: tauchen, schnorcheln, lesen, essen, schlafen, nichts tun. So in dieser Reihenfolge etwa werden die nä. 14 Tage aussehen. Wir werden für die nä. Monate viel Kraft und Energie benötigen, so daß wir jetzt 14 Tage lang wirklich die Seele baumeln lassen wollen und nur ab und an mal die Listen für die Verschiffung weiterbearbeiten werden.  
Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Zeit, melde mich nach dem Urlaub wieder, dann geht es hier in den Endspurt!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. @Pianoman, falls Du mitliest: In Shanghai kannst Du an jeder Straßenecke akupunktiert werden. Wenn die Anhänger hierzulande das sehen würden, würden sie vielleicht davon Abstand nehmen: dicke lange Nadeln, die richtig wehtun. Da wird der eine, vorhandene Schmerz (oder was auch immer) mit dem Schmerz von den Nadeln übertönt, so daß man die eigentliche Symptomatik, weswegen man sich akupunktieren läßt, wohl vergißt. Placeboeffekt der etwas anderen Art... :Grin:  
Es gibt aber auch hervorragende Krankenhäuser, die westliche Medizin praktizieren. Wir haben uns ein KH angeschaut (wird von dt. Expats bevorzugt aufgesucht, man geht dort ins KH anstelle in eine Praxis), da hält man von z.B. Aku gar nix. 
Wenn ich mal was haben sollte, dann gehe ich guten Gewissens dorthin.  
Ich werde bestimmt, wenn wir dort leben, noch viel mehr erzählen können, was das angeht. Es gibt abenteuerliche Sachen, das hab ich im Vorbeifliegen gesehen, aber glaub mal nicht, daß da unbedingt nur Chinesen reingehen, es sind vor allem europ. Gesichter, die in diese TCM-Zentren gehen.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

Hach, Andrea, ich wünsche dir wirklich alles alles Gute und dass es dir da "drüben" richtig gut geht.
Hoffentlich schreibst du ab und an. Bin schon irre neugierig ;-)

----------


## Muschel

Mal wieder ein update von uns... 
Am Freitag wurde der Container für China geladen und direkt Richtung Rotterdam gebracht, da geht er auf das Schiff und wird nicht vor Ende August in Shanghai sein.  
Gestern haben wir - wie die anderen Tage auch schon bisher - unsere Sachen für die Einlagerung in Deutschland weiter gepackt und auch schon Schränke abgebaut. Wir leben mal wieder im Umzugschaos.  :Cry:  
Außerdem haben wir am WE den Smart verkauft, meiner wird vorerst in einer Garage zwischengeparkt.  
Jetzt geht es mit Riesenschritten auf den Abflug zu, der ist am 28.07. gebucht, lange ist das ja nicht mehr. 
Bis dahin haben wir noch turbulente Tage vor uns, u.a. Banksachen, Abmeldung komplett aus Deutschland, letzte Impfungen etc. pp. 
Ich habe auch heute wieder eine to-do-Liste, die nicht mehr feierlich ist, fange gleich an damit, in dem ich zum Doc fahre und mir die 2. Hep.A+B abhole, Donnerstag dann die letzte Tollwutimpfung. Danach Apotheke, ich muß noch P-Rp.s einlösen für diverse Medikamente, die es in China so nicht gibt.  
Diese Hitze schlaucht uns sehr, aber da müssen wir nun durch, heute nachm. werde ich anfangen, die Küche bzw. den Inhalt der Schränke einlagerungsmäßig zu verpacken.  
Mittlerweile habe ich einen regen Email-Kontakt in der neuen Heimat mit der Frau eines Kollegen meines Mannes, die hat mir einige Hilfen, Tips und viele viele Antworten gegeben, so daß meine Angst sich sehr minimiert hat.  
Ich gehe die Sache zur Zeit relativ gelassen an, der Abschied von meinen Eltern wird sicherlich nochmal schwer, aber zu Weihnachten sind wir das erste Mal auf Heimaturlaub, so daß der erste China-Step nicht ganz so lange ist wie anfangs gedacht.  
Ja, ich kann sagen, ich freue mich mittlerweile auf das Abenteuer China!  
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, bevor wir abfliegen, melde ich mich nochmal, viele Grüße und schwitzt nicht so doll,  
Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Mupfel  :Smiley:  
immer noch kommt bei mir der Neid hoch.
Das wird bestimmt eines der größten "Abenteuer" deines Lebens. 
Ich selber liege mittlerweile auch schon in den letzten Vorbereitungen, dauert halt noch a bissle länger bis ich weg bin. 
Du müsstest ggf deine Signatur nochmals ändern in *Wenn nicht jetzt Wan Tan (auch als Suppe lecker)* 
Ich würde mir wünschen das du uns mit Nachrichten aus dem Land des Lächelns auf dem Laufenden hälst. 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Muschel

Hi Schubser,  
wann geht es bei Dir genau los?  
Wenn ich Euch hier erreichen kann aus China, dann schreibe ich auch weiter hier, ansonsten bekommste ne Email und kannst die dann hier einstellen. In China ist das mit dem Internet nicht immer so einfach.... 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich flieg irgendwann im November, die Abflugtermine kommen meist eher etwas kurzfristig  :Smiley:  
Das mit den Mail werde ich machen.

----------


## Muschel

<--- unser wahrscheinlich neues Familienmitglied in Shanghai!  
Wenn alles klappt, wir sie und sie uns mag, dann zieht sie nä. WE bei uns ein.  
Ansonsten nicht viel neues von der Umzugsbasis, die Kartons füllen sich, heute packe ich die Koffer für die nun letzte Woche in D. Es geht uns gut, auch wenn uns das Chaos langsam aber sicher annervt.  
Bis die Tage, ich melde mich vorm Abflug nochmal, liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Muschel

Ni hao aus Shanghai,  
wir sind angekommen, wenn auch vorerst nur physisch, der Rest dauert wohl noch etwas. Der Jetlag macht uns etwas sehr zu schaffen, die ganzen Eindrücke eh und irgendwie sind wir beide etwas stark neben der Kappe.  
Wir hoffen auf Besserung in den nä. Tagen/Wochen.  
Mich plagt das große Heimweh - auch da hoffe ich auf schnelle Besserung!  
Ansonsten leben wir hier noch im Chaos, zwar im Haus, aber die Möbel werden erst morgen abend geliefert und dann Sonntag aufgebaut, normal in China. Was bei uns undenkbar wäre, ist hier alles ganz normales Leben und Tun.  
Seit ca. 1 Stunde versucht ein TV-Fachmann das TV ans Laufen zu bringen, Kabel wurde auf der Holzfußleiste mal eben fix mit Sekundenkleber angeklebt, nun hängt er abwechselnd im Schrank im Flur (dort liegen irgendwelche Kabel), in einer anderen Ecke im Wohnzimmer und jetzt gerade läuft er mit meinem Mann hoch Richtung Dachterrasse, um die nicht vorhandene Satellitenschüssel anzuschließen. Wäre das nicht schon seit Tagen/Wochen so chaotisch bei uns, könnten wir drüber lachen.  
Gestern und heute ist uns das Lachen vergangen, es türmen sich immer neue Sachen vor uns auf, was wir zu tun haben, aber keiner kann einem erklären warum wir was tun sollen.  
Nä. Woche geht es z.B. nach Hongkong wegen Umschreibung der Visa, wie lange wir dort sind, keine Ahnung. Können wir dann wohl erst anhand der Flugtickets erahnen, so sie denn in englisch gedruckt werden.  
Aaaah, wir haben doch eine Sat-Schüssel, aber so weit oben auf dem Dach, daß er da leider heute nix mehr tun kann. Hatte ich was anderes erwartet?  :Angry:  
Ich geh weiter meine Küche einräumen, da sie zur Ausstattung des Hauses gehört, kann ich dort wenigstens mein gestern und heute gekauftes Zeug wie Geschirr, Gläser, Töpfe, Lebensmittel etc. einräumen, um wenigstens mal etwas Chaos zu lichten. Morgen geht es dann im Schlafzimmer an den begehbaren Kleiderschrank, den habe ich vorhin erstmal mit Sagrotan bearbeitet, der lüftet und dünstet jetzt aus.  
Ihr seht, wir sind voll drin im Chaos, es ist noch nicht abzusehen, wann sich das Leben hier etwas normalisiert... 
Heute abend bin ich direkt reingekommen zu Euch, wir hatten bis vorhin kein Internet. Wir haben es hier schon 20.20 Uhr, ich rechne ständig um wegen Anrufen nach Hause.  
Bis die Tage, liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
freut ich das ihr erstmal gut angekommen seit  :Smiley: 
Ich hoffe das es mit der Glotze noch klappt, wenn nicht und ihr nur einheimisches Fernsehen empfangen könnt,
zeigt ihr wenigstens Integrationswillen HIHIHIHIHIHI. 
再见 Uwe

----------


## Muschel

Ni Hao,  
unser Leben normalisiert sich. 
Herr Muschel hat gleich die erste Arbeitswoche geschafft und ist auch selbst geschafft. Das Arbeiten mit Chinesen scheint doch sehr gewöhnungsbdürftig zu sein. Mein Mann ist sehr erstaunt, wie die Ingenieure hier ihr Diplom bekommen, es fehlen die einfachsten Grundlagen, z.B. Toleranzberechnungen. Dauern normalerweise nicht lange, hier war das an einem Tag eine Tagesaufgabe mit viel viel Unverständnis auf beiden Seiten.  
Es ist unglaublich schwül hier, Temp. um die 40 Grad, 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit, viel draußen sein vermeidet man, wo immer man es kann. Hier ist auch kaum einer mal in der Wohnsiedlung unterwegs, man bleibt halt in seinen klimatisierten Häusern. Regen haben wir jeden Tag, meistens auch heftige Gewitter dabei. 
Auch Nachts keine wesentliche Abkühlung, es ist immer irgendwie schweißtreibend draußen. Noch 3 Wochen, dann wird es besser, ab September wird die Luft klarer und die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit geht zurück. 
Die Tage hier sind lang, der Compound ist noch leer, erst Ende August werden die anderen Expats aus aller Herren Länder wieder hierher zurückkommen, im August flüchten alle vor dieser Hitze in ihre Heimatländer nach Hause. 
Die Abende, wenn Herr Muschel dann hier ist, verfliegen dafür um so schneller. 
Das Heimweh plagt mich noch immer, wird sicher noch ein paar Tage dauern.  
Am Wochenende haben wir nix weiter vor, wir sind noch reichlich geschafft von den ganzen Aufregungen der letzten Tage, so daß außer morgen früh einkaufen und danach ein bißchen rumräumen nur lesen und ausruhen auf dem Programm steht.  
So, das war es erst mal wieder, bis die Tage, liebe Grüße, Andrea  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Muschel

Ni Hao Ihr Lieben,  
am 06.08. habe ich das letzte Mal geschrieben, puh, ich hatte es nicht so lange her in meiner Erinnerung.  
Viel ist passiert seitdem.... 
Wir waren in Honkong für 2 Tage, haben leider nicht viel von HK gesehen, aber dafür hat das mit dem Visum geklappt. Ein Erfolgserlebnis in der Zeit, was für uns von größter Bedeutung war. Denn nur mit den Visum kamen wir hier an die Aufenthaltsgenehmigung dran.  
Die haben wir nun auch beide bis nä. Jahr August, dann werden die beiden Pässe für ein paar Tage unterwegs sein zwecks Verlängerung.  
Dann waren wir in Korea, genauer in Seoul. Mein Mann hatte da 2 Tage geschäftlich zu tun, da bin ich mitgeflogen, eine faszinierende Stadt! Da wäre ich gerne länger geblieben. Leider hat mir das Wetter dort einen kleinen Strich durch mein doch recht umfangreiches Besichtigungsprogramm gemacht. Aber auch so war es aufregend und sehr beeindruckend.  
Zurück aus Korea bekam ich 2 Wochen später heftigste Schmerzen, von der BWS aus nach vorne ziehend. Da wußte ich allerdings noch nicht, daß es wirklich Nervenschmerzen waren. Also bin ich nach 2 Tagen erfolgloser Eigenmedikation (ein bißchen was hatte ich im Koffer, Rest im Container) mit Ibu und Diclo in höchsten Höchstdosen hier ins Krankenhaus und habe Celebrex bekommen. Die nächste Nacht war dann die schlimmste und ich stand da mittags wieder auf der Matte. Welch ein Glück, ein Schmerzmediziner aus Honkong war an diesem Tag gerade da und der hat das Problem mit den Nervenschmerzen sehr schnell erkannt und sehr effektiv behoben, indem er mir BTM aufgeschrieben hat. Außerdem Amytriptilin wegen dem Schmerzgedächtnis. 
Eine neue Erfahrung in meinem Leben, aber es war mir alles egal, ich habe geweint vor Schmerzen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das Zeug in Deutschland auch unter das BTM fällt, es hat auf jeden Fall eine gute Dosis Codein enthalten. 
Und hat mich nach Einnahme der 1. Tablette innerhalb von 20 Minuten halbwegs aufrecht gehen lassen, eine schmerzarme Nacht beschwert und ein Gefühl, als ob ich morgens schon volltrunken war. Aber es half und nichts anderes hätte ich weiterhin mitgemacht.  
Nun hab ich das alles ganz gut überstanden und kann mal anfangen, mich hier richtig einzuleben.  
Unser Container ist tatsächlich am Dienstag angekommen bei uns, wir haben Dienstag bis tief in die Nacht ausgepackt, es war wie Weihnachten! So schön, endlich die ganzen Sachen hier zu haben. 
Heute ist mein Mann wieder auf Geschäftsreise, hier wird dieses WE gearbeitet, dafür hatte er von Mittwoch bis Freitag frei. Nächste Woche wird bis Donnerstag einschl. gearbeitet, dann sind 7 Tage frei wegen irgendwelcher Feiertage.  
Bis auf diverse Heimwehanfälle geht es uns einigermaßen. Ist halt alles doch sehr viel anders und überhaupt nicht mit dem alten Leben zu vergleichen.  
Wir sind gerade dabei, Shanghai zu erkunden. Also an den freien Tagen und an den Wochenenden, da haben wir noch genug zu tun.  
Das war mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von uns, bis bald, viele Grüße aus dem heute nacht noch 23 Grad warmen Shanghai,  
Andrea

----------


## katzograph

Und keiner kümmert sich um Muschel....... 
Tut mir leid Muschel, dass es Dir so schlecht ging. Hoffe, das wiederholt sich nicht so bald. Die Heimwehanfälle werden mit der Zeit immer schwächer und jetzt noch angenehme 23 Grad zu haben ist ja auch ganz angenehm und kann für einiges entschädigen.
Wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute und schnelles Eingewöhnen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Muschel

Ni Hao aus Shanghai,  
das Leben hier geht seine geregelten Bahnen, der Alltag hat uns voll im Griff und auch alle Unzulänglichkeiten, die hier einfach dazu gehören.  
Neben meiner Baustelle Rücken, nun mit Nervenschmerzen, die das Bein betreffen, habe ich hier alle Hände voll zu tun und bin froh, wenn ich mal eine ruhige Stunde zuhause habe.  
Aber das ist alles absehbar, denn wir kommen noch dieses Jahr nach Deutschland zurück, im Oktober ist es dann soweit. Yes well!!! 
Bis dahin stehen uns wieder aufregende Zeiten ins Haus, in der Firma des Herrn Muschel stehen Veränderungen an und wir sind mal wieder gespannt, was uns genau wann und wie und wo erwartet! 
Liebe Grüße aus dem schweinekalten Shanghai, Andrea

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Muschel, 
tut mir sehr leid, das mit Deinen Rückenschmerzen. Aber Du sitzt doch da quasi an der Quelle. Ist denen da der Tigerbalsam ausgegangen und haben die Akupunkteure ihre Nadeln verlegt? Oder hast Du überhaupt keine Neugier, mal das auszuprobieren, worüber Du immer so schön schimpfen kannst? Befriedige doch mal diesbezüglich meine Neugier.
Und da wir gerade von Neugier sprechen, hat sich den Euer Umzug nach China für so "kurze" Zeit für Deinen Mann gelohnt oder war das für länger geplant? 
Wünsche gute Beserung für den Rücken  
katzograph

----------


## Muschel

Hallo Katzograph,  
es ist ja nicht so, daß ich noch nie Akupunktur ausprobiert hätte, hab ich ja alles schon gemacht. Aber es wirkt halt nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei mir. Es hat mich eine Stange Geld gekostet und nix gebracht. 
Das ist einige Jahre her, damals ging es um Migräne.  
Roten Tigerbalm nehme ich gerne, wenn es mal irgendwo zwickt. Oder den weissen dann bei Erkältungen auf der Brust eingerieben.  
Da ich hier aber gerade mal wieder heftige Nervenschmerzen habe, komme ich mit Einreiben von was auch immer, nicht wirklich weit. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schon mal eine derartige Sache hattest, ich habe jetzt wieder 3 zermürbende Wochen hinter mir mit Schmerzen non-stop, wellenartig, wandernd und schlafraubend. 
Daß das alles nicht gerade stimmungsaufhellend ist, kannst Du Dir sicher vorstellen.  
Nun habe ich wieder das rosa Wattewölkchen, auf dem ich schwebe seit heute nachmittag, es ist mir alles egal, hauptsache dieser fürchterliche Schmerzzustand wird abgestellt. Es ist ja keine Dauermedikation mit den BTM-Medikamenten, aber für eine kurzzeitige Behandlung bin ich heilfroh, daß ich diese Medikamente hier bekomme.  
MRT, epidurale Injektionen, ein erneutes und erweitertes Schmerzkonzept mit hochwirksamen Medikamenten, Physiotherapie und noch so einiges steht mir in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen bevor.  
Alles in allem also kein einfacher Hexenschuß, den mal mit ner Wärmflasche und ein bißchen Ruhe nach 3 Tagen wieder im Griff hat! 
Mein Schmerztherapeut hier ist Gott sei Dank kein Freund der TCM, die hier in China sowieso keinen großen Stellenwert hat. 
Die TCM-Institute, die es hier gibt, werden zu 95% von den hier lebenden Expats aufgesucht.  
Zu Shanghai-Aufenthalt: es waren 2 Jahre angedacht, aber der Vertrag geht erstmal nur 15 Monate bis Ende Oktober diesen Jahres. Einer Verlängerung stehe nichts im Wege, wenn die Auftragslage stimmt, so die Aussage als wir gegangen sind. 
Es hat sich nun aber einiges firmenintern verändert und wird sich vor allem in den nächsten Wochen noch massiv verändern.  
Mein Mann und ich haben beschlossen, daß 15 Monate China voll und ganz ausreichen für ein ganzes Leben!  
Es ist hier nämlich entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung all derjenigen, die China z.B. von Urlaubsreisen kennen oder auch die, die in Deutschland leben, hier nicht nur glitzernd, aufregend, schillernd etc. Es ist nervenaufreibend, frustrierend und alles andere als leicht.  
Mein Mann soll hier Know-How vermitteln, er beschreibt es so: Es ist, als wenn man versucht ein Rohr mit Wasser zu füllen. Das Rohr ist aber an beiden Seiten offen!
Oder auch: Daß die chin. Mitarbeiter am Montagmorgen noch wissen, wo sie das heiße Wasser für den Tee herbekommen, grenzt schon an eine Höchstleistung! 
Gelohnt hat sich China auf jeden Fall für uns, wir kennen unsere Grenzen nun sehr gut und wir werden in Deutschland auf sehr vieles, was uns früher aufgeregt hat, sehr gelassen reagieren.  
Und was den Job angeht von Herrn Muschel: wer China gemeistert hat, den kann nix mehr erschüttern und genauso ist es auch, auch im Privatleben.  
Wenn Du mehr wissen willst und Fragen hast, nur keine Scheu, immer raus damit!  :Grin:  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Muschel, 
na da habt ihr ja einiges erlebt.
wenn ihr zurückkehrt, gehts dann wieder nach Hause in den ursprünglichen wohnort? oder woanders hin?

----------


## Muschel

Hi Lucy,  
Dich hab ich ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen hier, aber ok ich bin auch nicht mehr so oft hier wie noch zu Deutschlandzeiten, hat aber auch mit dieser ultralangsamen I-Netverbindung zu tun. *nerv* 
Wir wissen noch nicht so ganz genau wo wir landen, wenn wir nach Deutschland zurückkommen. Mal sehen, was sich so ergibt, noch ist alles offen.  :Cool:  
Wie geht es Dir? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

hey andrea, 
ja ich war ziemlich lange nimmer hier, bin aber seit ca. 2 wochen wieder voll dabei. mir gehts soweit gut. ich werd mich hüten in deinem schönen thread über meine jobs oder so zu jammern ;-) 
seitdem ich roactemra hab gehts mir eigtl prima  :Cheesy:

----------


## Muschel

> seitdem ich *roactemra* hab gehts mir eigtl prima

 Was'n das?  
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

> RoACTEMRA ist, in Kombination mit Methotrexat (MTX), für die  Behandlung erwachsener Patienten mit mässiger bis schwerer aktiver  rheumatoider Arthritis (RA) angezeigt, die unzureichend auf eine  vorangegangene Behandlung mit einem oder mehreren  krankheitsmodifizierenden Antirheumatika (DMARD) oder  Tumornekrosefaktor-(TNF)-Inhibitoren angesprochen oder diese nicht  vertragen haben. RoACTEMRA kann bei diesen Patienten als Monotherapie  verabreicht werden, falls eine Methotrexat-Unverträglichkeit vorliegt  oder eine Fortsetzung der Therapie mit Methotrexat unangemessen  erscheint.

  Zitat:roche.de 
Ein neues Medikament, vorletztes Jahr zugelassen, dabei mir nix anderes angeschlagen hat. Verabreicht als monatliche Infusion. A..teuer, ich zahl jeden Monat 30 EUR zu. 
Hier nochmal ausführlich:-) : http://www.rheuma-liga.de/uploads/ne...broactemra.pdf

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Muschel, 
bitte entschuldige, ich wollte Deine Rückenschmerzen nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen (äh, blödes Wortspiel),
ich wollte Dich nur ein ganz klein wenig auf den Arm nehmen, von wegen Alternativmedizin und so.
Ich selbst habe seit über vierzig Jahren Rückenschmerzen und weiß, wie die sich auswirken können. In letzter Zeit sind die aber nicht mehr so häufig, wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich aufgrund meines Alters nicht mehr soviel bewege.
Das neuste, was ich gehört habe ist, dass offensichtlich Enzyme (z.B. von Ananas) in hoher Dosierung außerordentlich gut gegen rheumatische Schmerzen helfen sollen. Nebenwirkungen gibts da kaum welche. Vielleicht auch für Lucy interessant?
Allerdings gibt es auch Gegenanzeigen. Bei Lebererkrankungen sollte man auf Enzyme lieber verzichten. Gab noch irgendwas, wobei das nicht gut wäre, habs vergessen. Aber Du gehörst ja sowieso nicht zu den Menschen, die eine Arznei nehme, ohne sich vorher gut zu informieren.
Zu Eurem Chinaaufenthalt kann man nur sagen, Reisen bildet. Und China ist ein Land mit einer sehr alten und sehr eigenen Kultur, die doch in vielen Punkten sich sehr stark von unserer unterscheidet, hat schon der olle Marco Polo feststellen müssen. Ja, wer da überlebt, den schreckt hier wohl nichts mehr. Insoweit ist das eine positive Erfahrung, die man hier so nicht hätte machen können. Glückwunsch für Euch beide, wenn Ihr dieses Intermezzo darunter abhaken könnt.
Also dann bis bald. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Muschel

Hi Katzograph, hi an alle anderen Mitlesenden,  
ich habe die Ironie Deines Beitrages schon erkannt, Katzo, aber ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt dermaßen genervt von den Schmerzen, daß ich da vielleicht ein bissel zu harsch drauf reagiert habe. Asche auf mein Haupt!  :Zwinker:  
Hier bei uns überschlagen sich die Neuigkeiten, was Herrn Muschel angeht. Genaues weiß man zwar nicht, davon aber eine ganze Menge. Sprich, die Gerüchte, Wunschträume und auch Überlegungen, was wann wie und wo, schlagen hohe Wellen.  
Wir könnten den ein oder anderen Daumen von Euch gebrauchen, dankeschön! 
Rückentechnisch habe ich alles an Terminen auf Deutschland geschoben, da hier die Kosten elendig sind z.B. für ein simples MRT und die P-Kasse sich bei einem CT schon anstellt. Also dann eben alles im April. Solange halte ich nun auch noch durch, zur Zeit greifen die harmloseren Medis gut, brauche keine BTM. Hoffen wir das beste.  
Hier hat gerade das Jahr des Hasen begonnen, was seit ca. 8 Tagen mit dauerhaftem Feuerwerk gefeiert wird. Heute ist der erste Arbeitstag nach 8 freien Tagen und es herrscht endlich Ruhe draußen. Vorgestern haben sie dann noch den Geldgott mit Feuerwerk gnädig versucht zu stimmen, bei den Massen an Knallern und Racketen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie es geschafft haben.  :Grin:  
Herr Muschel darf nun bis einschl. Samstag ins Büro, dann hat er alle freien Tage wieder rausgearbeitet, ist hier eine Regelung, die total bekloppt ist, die wir aber natürlich mit übernehmen müssen, außer man nimmt sich an diesen Tagen Urlaub. Soviel Urlaub haben wir aber auch wieder nicht, wir brauchen den dieses Jahr auch für andere Sachen wesentlich mehr.  
Mein Alltag hat mich wieder, ich schlage mich hier mit verstopften Abflüssen, Tausendfüßlern, Ameisen in der Küche, einer schaumspuckenden Waschmaschine und vielem anderen rum. Nicht alles auf einmal, immer schön abwechselnd. Wobei die Tausendfüßler immer nur mal sporadisch reinkommen, wenn die Haustür zu lange offen steht. Gott sei Dank ist bis jetzt Herr Muschel immer da gewesen, an meinem hysterischen Kreischen weiß er auch direkt, was los ist.  :Verzweiflung: 
Naja und die Ameisen haben wir für's erste besiegt. Schaunmermal, wie lange.  
Wir freuen uns auf April, dann fliegen wir für 2 Wochen nach Deutschland. Eltern, Freunde und Ärzte besuchen, außerdem shoppen und Sachen hier mit hinschleppen, die es hier nicht gibt und die ein bißchen Heimat bedeuten.  
Bis bald, liebe Grüße aus dem 20 Grad warmen Shanghai, ab morgen aber wieder kalt, leider!  :Winter23:  
Andrea

----------


## katzograph

Hi Muschel, 
danke für die anschauliche Schilderung. Der ganz normale Alltagsirrsinn, so scheint es mir. Und gar nicht mal so weit weg von unseren Problemen. Im Rheinland gibt es auch Feiern, die etwas länger dauern, den Karneval. Ameisen habe ich im Sommer auch jede Menge, streikende Haushaltsgeräte kenne ich auch zur genüge. Grad mußte ich den Warmwasserspeicher meiner Heizung erneuern. Gut, die Tausendfüßler sind hier bei uns ein wenig kürzer, so etwa 238 Füße.
Hoffe, die Wunschträume von Herrn Muschel erfüllen sich. Wünsche auch viel Spaß bei Shopping in der alten Heimat.
Aber aufpassen, nicht das Familienvermögen verschleudern. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Muschel

Hi zusammen,  
wir sind zurück in Deutschland, hat sich so ergeben, wir sind nicht böse drum und sind nun auf Wohnungssuche. Gesundheitlich geht es langsam, aber stetig aufwärts bei mir.  
Bis die Tage mal.... 
LG, Muschel

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Muschel, 
herzlich "wiederwillkommen" in der alten Heimat. Freut mich, dass es mit Dir gesundheitlich wieder ein wenig bergauf geht. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Stine

Herzlich willkommen daheim....!!!
Auf dass ihr bald eine neue Bleibe gefunden habt!!

----------


## Muschel

Hi Ihr Beiden,  
Wohnung ist gefunden, wenn auch erst zum 1.8., aber eine Verbesserung zum Hotelzimmer gibt es ab nächste Woche Mittwoch: Umzug in eine Fewo mit wesentlich mehr Platz als hier zur Zeit.  
Aber wir freuen uns schon sehr auf Ende Juli, wenn wir in unsere Wohnung ziehen können, dann hatten wir 4.5 Monate Hotel und Fewo, das reicht eigentlich für ein Jahr.  :Zwinker:  (trotzdem werden wir im Herbst noch in die Sonne fliegen  :Zunge raus: ) 
Bis bald mal, allen ein schönes Wochenende, Andrea

----------

